# RecipeDB - Horny Honey Blonde



## mosto (26/3/12)

Horny Honey Blonde  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes The LME was a Coopers Canadian Blonde kit. The honey variety used was Leatherwood. My OG was 1043 and my FG was 1008.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Clover Honey    0.5 kg Generic DME - Amber       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.038 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.01 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.63%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Diggs (21/4/12)

Anyone done this one or similar yet?

I've got a can of Canadian Blonde and a Morgans Extra Pale LME in stock so will be giving this one a run as soon as the fermenter is free. Being that it will be a proper ale yeast I'll ferment at recommended temp for the US05 yeast (15c). Apart from that was going to keep it very simple with no boil or hop additions.

Any suggestions for a limited experience brewer?


----------



## Diggs (21/4/12)

Bump bump


----------



## bignath (22/4/12)

I wouldn't use 15 degrees to ferment. Don't get me wrong, you probably could, but I find the sweet spot for us05 closer to 17/18. 
Yeast tend to throw "off flavours" when they are stressed. Uso5 will ferment there,but it'll take longer, and you run the risk of it stalling if you go too cold.


----------



## Diggs (22/4/12)

Thanks for that BigNath, will do!


----------



## mosto (18/5/12)

Sorry Diggs, should have got back to you earlier, and I assume your well into this now, but I fermented at 18 deg


----------



## Diggs (18/5/12)

Thanks mate, that's exactly what i did. 

Has reached FG now and sat there for 3 or 4 days. On Sunday or so I'll start a CC at about 1C (and colder I end up freezing the whole bloody wort).


----------



## mosto (18/5/12)

Diggs said:


> Thanks mate, that's exactly what i did.
> 
> Has reached FG now and sat there for 3 or 4 days. On Sunday or so I'll start a CC at about 1C (and colder I end up freezing the whole bloody wort).



No worries. I didn't CC as I didn't have a ferm fridge at the time, but I think it would benefit from it. I'm still experimenting ATM so haven't got around to making it again, but when I do I'm going to try adding some Amarillo.



Just out of interest, what were your gravity readings?


----------



## Diggs (18/5/12)

At work ATM mate so dont have all my readings - I'll have alook tonight but it's down to 1010 now.


----------



## Diggs (18/5/12)

PS Mosto, I got all confused between the 2 brews I was doing and dry hopped this one with 60gms of Cascade.

I have renamed Hoppy Honey Blonde, tasted great out of the fermenter last night!!!


----------



## Diggs (18/5/12)

Hey Mosto, just checked my book and OG was 1047 - but I did up the fermentables a bit for a full strength beer.


----------

